# Sinamics G120C steigen sporadisch mit F8501 aus



## DJMetro (27 Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe bei einem Kunden ein unerklärliches Problem. Ich habe dort vor nem halben Jahren zwei identische Anlagen in Betrieb genommen. In jedem Schrank ist jeweils eine 1214C und 4 Sinamics G120C PN und ein Switch. Die 4 Umrichter sind im Reihe zum Switch hin vernetzt. Beide Anlagen sind aber in einem Netzwerk vereint. Bislang lief alles fehlerfrei. Seit ein paar Tagen haben sie das Problem, dass sporadisch und wohl mehrmals täglich die Umrichter mit Fehler 8501 (Sollwert Timeout) ausfallen. Meist immer mehrere in einem Schrank aber nicht alle 4 und komischerweise in beiden Anlagen.  Zwar nicht zeitgleich aber trotzdem bei beiden. Kann sich das jemand erklären? Kabel und Switch würde ich ausschließen, da es ja bei beidem Anlagen auftritt.

Andi


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Juli 2017)

Sind die Anlagen noch anderweitig vernetzt oder hängen diese in einem Firmennetzwerk? Die Störung 8501 ( Profinet Sollwert Timeout ) deutet ja
auf eine Kommunikationsstörung hin. Hat dein Kunde evtl. ein Problem mit seinem Stromnetz ( Einbrüche, Spannungsschwankungen... )


----------



## DJMetro (27 Juli 2017)

Das Netz ist getrennt vom eigentlichen Firmennetz. Dort hängt aber noch eine andere Anlage (Lenze Steuerung) und 2 weitere Siemens Steuerungen drin, die untereinander kommunizieren. IP mäßig sollen die aber alle unterschiedliche Adressen haben. Ein Adressenkonflikt sollte es daher nicht geben.

Andi


----------



## Elchbulle (13 August 2017)

Wurden neue Maschinen in der Nähe aufgebaut?
Hatte mal eine Netzwerkstörung, durch Spannung, auf der Schirmung der Leitung :-?, also ein unsauberer PE


----------



## Buddy_91 (14 August 2017)

Ist das Firmennetz und das Maschinennetz durch Hardware getrennt oder nur durch den IP-Bereich?
Hatten schon das Problem mit Sick Scannern das die ständig ein kurzes Time-out hatten weil ein Switch ein gewissen Signal ausgesendet hat.

mfg Andi


----------



## Stefan Splinter (27 Oktober 2021)

Hallo
Das ist zwar ein älterer Thread aber ich habe derzeit genau das selbe Problem. Bei einem Kunden in den USA. 3 Anlagen mit je ca. 20 G120C

Wie ist dein Problem ausgegangen ?


----------



## TaHan (10 August 2022)

Stefan Splinter schrieb:


> Hallo
> Das ist zwar ein älterer Thread aber ich habe derzeit genau das selbe Problem. Bei einem Kunden in den USA. 3 Anlagen mit je ca. 20 G120C
> 
> Wie ist dein Problem ausgegangen ?


Moin Stefan.
Mir hatte ein Kollege von ähnlichen Problemen berichtet gehabt. Gestern war ich bei einer Inbetriebnahme und das Problem trat auch mehrmals auf.
Die Lösung beim Kollegen war nach einer langen Suche, dass er Ausgangs- und Eingangsseitig beim FU einen Ferritkern zwischengesetzt hatten. Dadurch konnten die Probleme beseitigt werden. 
Die Anlage, die bei mir von dem Problem betroffen ist, steht derzeit in einer Schweißerhalle. Die Probleme traten immer vor und nach der Mittagspause auf. Daher gehe ich derzeit davon aus, dass die Schweißgeräte die Probleme verursachen.
Sobald die Anlage an ihrem Bestimmungsort montiert wurde, kann ich dazu vielleicht noch mehr sagen.


----------

